# Crust Punk - Recommendations?



## Kellie Gator (Jan 25, 2011)

Up to this point I've pretty much only been a metalhead, but I've been curious in exploring some more or less closely related music genres and found myself getting a little interested in Crust Punk, but so far I haven't really found anything else than what Wikipedia has to offer. A band that instantly drew my attention and pleased my ears was a band called Doom, which is some really intense shit.

[yt]1Cv0pb-KLjQ[/yt]
(I found it a bit ironic that a picture in the video spoofs Manowar, one of my all-time favorite bands)

So yeah, help me find more music like this plz.


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2011)

Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2011)

Behind Enemy Lines http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNRbHBlkWGU
Battle of Disarm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7RHnWSx6a8
Anti Product http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5vbhNyUznA
Caustic Christ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVvipHZOz8w
Fleas and Lice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9g06gWoBbw&feature=related
Nausea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrGzypUk5vQ
Pisschrist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW_dG1Kv_A8
Toxic Narcotic http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp0HF57jYms
Wolfbrigade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HDn0_i81Cc

<3 crust


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa Fall of Efrafa


I don't really get that awesome punk feeling from these guys. Most of the songs I find are way too slow and melodic for my tastes, and it doesn't really feel like punk to me when the songs are like, 10 minutes long.



HarleyRoadkill said:


> Behind Enemy Lines http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNRbHBlkWGU
> Battle of Disarm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7RHnWSx6a8
> Anti Product http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5vbhNyUznA
> Caustic Christ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVvipHZOz8w
> ...


 With the exception of a few (I can't remember which ones), these are all great recommendations. I especially liked that song by Toxic Narcotic. Gotta love a song that encourages people to shut the fuck up. <3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 26, 2011)

What an awful name for a music genre :V


----------



## Hir (Jan 26, 2011)

i recommend Dystopia |3


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 28, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> What an awful name for a music genre :V


 
If you're into this stuff you could be considered a "crusty"
INB4 Kellie becomes a crusty fag who has an insatiable taste for "underground crusty punky" and all that stuff.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 28, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> What an awful name for a music genre :V


 Eh, it's not even sound half as stupid as shit like cybergrind, goregrind, deathgrind, viking metal, melodic death/black metal (lol oxymorons) or happy hardcore (techno). How the fuck can anything "hardcore" be happy?



SANDMAN78308 said:


> If you're into this stuff you could be considered a "crusty"
> INB4 Kellie becomes a crusty fag who has an insatiable taste for "underground crusty punky" and all that stuff.


 I dunno. I'm already a diehard metalhead who only listens to 80's crap and thinks that Manowar are the saviors of metal, so it's possible that I'll grow the same kind of taste regarding crust. :3


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 28, 2011)

The only Crust bands I'm really into are Doom and Extreme Noise Terror really.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 3, 2011)

Anatomy Of A Crustie

[yt]SZae9nm7ON4[/yt]

[yt]zix73S_eN2Y[/yt]

[yt]SSdIQOj0xZ4[/yt]

[yt]IDGI4SWvPo4[/yt]


stick and poke me, satan


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not big into crustpunk, but you might like Limp Wrist. They're kinda.. Uh, gay though.

[video=youtube;pc4Q1fQFNPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc4Q1fQFNPs[/video]


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 3, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


>



Haha, pretty accurate as far as the crusties I know go. Though I have never seen one with dreads, normally long greasy hair, or my closest crust friend has a tri-hawk. 

Never was much into the genre though. Just not my cup o' tea.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 4, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Anatomy Of A Crustie


 Hell, I'd still hit that. <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2011)

Gah! Where are my Industrialpunk bros at?
Consider Industrial/ Industrial Metal, OP. It's quite similar to Crust Punk.

[video=youtube;cQy4EuNICzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQy4EuNICzI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;qlobJ9qBhFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlobJ9qBhFM[/video]

[video=youtube;78cCEPL_MLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78cCEPL_MLY&feature=related[/video]

Notice a similarity between these songs?
Yeah, the Quake series has the best Industrial music.


----------

